# Anyone have inspiring dating/relationship stories to share?



## CoreyX (May 19, 2011)

I'm really really struggling with wanting a girlfriend and not being able to talk to girls in school at all, because of my SA. I feel like I'm on an endless lonely path and I'm never gonna find someone to understand me, or even make it to a first date. I am only 16, but it's hard to imagine my SA leaving any time soon. 
So do you have any inspiring stories regarding your success in dating and your SA? Like you came across the person that understands you have a hard time talking and were willing to accept you and in turn you became confident enough to talk to them or something? 
I posted this in Positive Thinking but no one answered.

Thank you.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, I don't know if you could call my story "inspiring" but it has made me realize that not all guys are the same and anyone who thinks that has some waking up to do! I've been dating my boyfriend for almost 3 years, we met when I was a sophomore (15) in highschool and he was a junior (16.) We were each other's firsts, before him I'd had guys that were interested in me but I was never interested in any of them, so this was the one that "clicked" if that made sense & before me he never was into any of the girls at our school so I was the first one he really liked.
I didn't tell him about my SA until a few months into our relationship, before that all I'd told him was that I was quiet around new people, and he was the same way so it wasn't like I felt awkward or anything. 
Turns out, that was one of the greatest things I could've done. He helps me so much with my SA. Don't get me wrong - he's not super outgoing or anything. He only has a couple *close* friends, like me, and was never into going out every weekend like so many people are. (Neither am I.) He's reserved, like I am, but the difference is that he doesn't have the anxiety around new people like I do. And in fairness to him, he's truly seen me at my worst when it comes to SA. He's my best friend - he's the first one I go to if I've had a bad day in terms of my SA or if I've had a good one. He offers advice and kind of "challenges" me to do something out of my comfort zone when it comes to SA, like making me be the one to ask for something in a store instead of him doing it for me.
Basically, the gist of my story is that, as corny as it may sound, you'll find someone who understands you and is willing to support you with your SA. Not all guys are the same, he proved that to me, just like not all girls are the same. Not every girl is a shallow ***** who wants some super outgoing, bold, guy. I know I didn't. You just have to find her!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

srry i suck..........














not really


----------



## Knocturnal (Sep 24, 2010)

JennaMarie said:


> Well, I don't know if you could call my story "inspiring" but it has made me realize that not all guys are the same and anyone who thinks that has some waking up to do! I've been dating my boyfriend for almost 3 years, we met when I was a sophomore (15) in highschool and he was a junior (16.) We were each other's firsts, before him I'd had guys that were interested in me but I was never interested in any of them, so this was the one that "clicked" if that made sense & before me he never was into any of the girls at our school so I was the first one he really liked.
> I didn't tell him about my SA until a few months into our relationship, before that all I'd told him was that I was quiet around new people, and he was the same way so it wasn't like I felt awkward or anything.
> Turns out, that was one of the greatest things I could've done. He helps me so much with my SA. Don't get me wrong - he's not super outgoing or anything. He only has a couple *close* friends, like me, and was never into going out every weekend like so many people are. (Neither am I.) He's reserved, like I am, but the difference is that he doesn't have the anxiety around new people like I do. And in fairness to him, he's truly seen me at my worst when it comes to SA. He's my best friend - he's the first one I go to if I've had a bad day in terms of my SA or if I've had a good one. He offers advice and kind of "challenges" me to do something out of my comfort zone when it comes to SA, like making me be the one to ask for something in a store instead of him doing it for me.
> Basically, the gist of my story is that, as corny as it may sound, you'll find someone who understands you and is willing to support you with your SA. *Not all guys are the same, he proved that to me, just like not all girls are the same. Not every girl is a shallow ***** who wants some super outgoing, bold, guy. I know I didn't. You just have to find her! *


So true Nice Story Corny or not


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

Not sure if mine is inspiring or not but you can see my story from date 1-5 and becomming a couple here in this section of the forum. Just check what posts I've written on my profile to find em


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Jennamarie, that was one of the most heart warming things i've read in a long time


----------



## Ametime (May 21, 2011)

Relationship-wise, high school was the toughest time for me. No guys I went to school with ever gave me any attention. Most guys back then who did were usually much older than me and I was afraid to talk to them. College was a little better but I found that most guys my age then who gave me attention really only wanted me for my booty and not really anything serious. I felt like I would rather be alone than just give myself to a guy who didn't respect me. Then, I met my fiance now when I was a junior in college and we've been together for 4 years. He is in fact older than me by 12 years. At first, it was a problem and I was skeptical about dealing with him. As we got to know each other, I fell in love with him. I am his angel. He is the first man I've ever loved and he was my first. He just exemplifies a good person and he inspires me to be a good person as well. He makes me feel its not a waste of time to be nice to people like many have said. We've laughed together and we've cried together. We are going through tough times right now that are testing our love but it's so easy because we have each other. No, he's not perfect but he is as close to perfect as it can get for me. I love him so much.
My only regret is that I hadn't met him sooner but everything happens for a reason.


----------



## eric254 (Nov 8, 2010)

JennaMarie said:


> You just have to find her!


That's the hardest part, lol, but life would get boring if things were easy.


----------



## hopeless7474 (May 25, 2011)

I have SA and I am have been married for three years. Before that, I dated my wife for about two and a half years. She is very outgoing. I actually met her on Facebook through mutual friends. I really had to push myself to make myself meet her in person, but she has been very understanding throughout the whole relationship. I will not lie to you though... at first she was skeptical because it was hard for her to understand what someone with SA has to deal with on a daily basis. But she has done her best to understand it and help me cope with it. But trust me when I say this... anyone who is worth your time at all will use her time trying to understand what you are dealing with. Any girl, no matter how perfect she may seem, is not worth your time if she doesn't want to put time into getting to know the real you.


----------



## itswhatever (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, great story JennaMarie. I don't really have an inspring dating/relationship story to share but I do feel like trying to approach girls and get into dating game now after a recent positive experience I had this past weekend. You can read my thread about it in the frustration forum if you want.


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Your only 16 my friend  you need to get into the mindset of not needing anyone and love yourself. Once you do that it just happens. Do lots of stuff you enjoy and be nice to everyone. Be there for people.


----------



## CoreyX (May 19, 2011)

Dan iel said:


> Your only 16 my friend  you need to get into the mindset of not needing anyone and love yourself. Once you do that it just happens. Do lots of stuff you enjoy and be nice to everyone. Be there for people.


Unfortunately that's easier said than done for me. I've been crushing on girls HARD since I was three, and yes I remember my crushes when I was three, as they were depressing. I remember crying myself to sleep at night at the age of 9... Maybe it's all fantasy because I've never experienced having a girlfriend. But one day at school, the girl I like's hand brushed against my arm as she was reaching for something. Just for a split second, and it tingled like crazy. And I came to an event at her church, and she hugged me. The BEST feeling I've ever had in my whole life.. I want that more. I can't live happily without that, if I could have one person that I could talk to and that actually knows me, I'd be set. But I think I'll sadly be depressed and unhappy until I get that and realize for myself that it's not all it's cracked up to be. Or maybe I'll love it and life will actually be good.


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Nope..all my relationships have sucked.
I don't think I'll ever have a story to tell.


----------



## CoreyX (May 19, 2011)

Emptyheart101 said:


> Nope..all my relationships have sucked.
> I don't think I'll ever have a story to tell.


I wish that would happen to me to be honest. Maybe I could be more content with loneliness.


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

CoreyX said:


> I wish that would happen to me to be honest. Maybe I could be more content with loneliness.


I've gotten used to it.


----------



## onlyxone (Jul 2, 2010)

I actually met my boyfriend online, through a local website for like underground bands in our city. We'll be together going on 7 years this year. He is so extremely understanding of my SAD/GAD and I am absolutely grateful for that. I won't lie, he does get frustrated sometimes, as do I, but he is always there to comfort me and push me to do things I wouldn't of imagined doing before. He's one of the only people I have in my life that is understanding of my issues and I figure if he's put up with me for almost 7 years then he must be worth keeping around.  lol


----------

